# Grapple?



## tennesseejed (May 19, 2017)

Not sure what this stuff is, seems to me a liquor distilled from maple syrup. It's home made and the label just says grapple 2016. Any idea?


----------



## LeeenPocket (May 19, 2017)

Grape/Apple wine.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 19, 2017)

LeeenPocket said:


> Grape/Apple wine.



Tastes just like maple syrup though. Pretty thick and sugary.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 19, 2017)

Probably shitty grape/apple liquor that they sweetened up with some maple syrup to make more palatable. You can brew maple sap beer, but I'm pretty sure a straight distilled liquor from the syrup is impossible. You could use it in place of white sugar in a mash and then distill that, but you would still need corn, potatoes, fruit whatever as a base and unless you're sitting on a large amount of maple syrup that you got for free it really wouldn't make any sense. Even when making the sap beer you still pasteurize and then add hops and yeast.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 20, 2017)

Good info! Thanks. All I know is its very alcoholic and tastes delectable. And it's very possible thatthis was distilled mostly from syrup, because an aquaintance of mine makes tons of syrup.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 20, 2017)

Ya pretty much the only people I could see using the syrup as a mash are owners of an industrial syrup operation. Pretty sure you'd wanna use around a gallon of syrup per gallon of corn which would be like $200 worth of syrup to make probably less than a gallon of shine. I know that in industrial syrup production there's a byproduct they call "cooking syrup" which is basically the dark ends of the tanks that gets a little over heated, I could see someone using a bunch of that to make some farm liquor.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 21, 2017)

Its prob something someone made out of leftover grapes and apples or juice and used too much sugar and yeast, makes for a thick sugary vermouth/port type wine.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 21, 2017)

Lightning Samurai said:


> Its prob something someone made out of leftover grapes and apples or juice and used too much sugar and yeast, makes for a thick sugary vermouth/port type wine.



It's definitely got some maple syrup in it, and yes I'm guessing they just added it to the apple/grape wine. They produce alot of cider, apple wine and run a maple sugar shack.


----------



## Brother X (May 22, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> Not sure what this stuff is, seems to me a liquor distilled from maple syrup. It's home made and the label just says grapple 2016. Any idea?



I just figured out the branding conundrum. The person who labeled said beverage was trying to be clever in a Madison Ave. kinda way. They conflated Grown Up with Apple and Grape to make Grapple. "The Grown Up Apple/Grape Drink!" ™


----------

